# P0101 - Replaced MAF, still coming on



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

*P0101 - Replaced MAF, now getting P0174 and P0171 (lean)*

So I've got a P0101 in the PCM (MAF voltage low). The SES light comes on if I do some 70+ highway driving. So I changed out the MAF with a new stocker today and the light popped back on tonight . I haven't cleared the stored code, but the light shouldn't have come back on if it was fixed correct? What do I check next?

EDIT: Just went to AZ and pulled the code, acutally P0174 and P0171 tripped the light this time. These are lean bank 1 and 2. Should I unhooked the battery for a while and let the old trims erase since I have the new MAF? Or am I getting ready for a whole new adventure?


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok checked all of the hoses, nothing looked problematic. Intake parts are all sealed up tight. Disconnected battery so I guess I'll see what happens


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Did you just recently install the K&N intake? Or have you recently cleaned and re-oiled it? The maf sensor could be contaminated with the oil that is on the filter. Get some QD electronics cleaner and clean the maf sensor. Dont touch the wires or put any pressure on them with the spray and see if that helps. Ohh and do something with the filter so it does not happen again. Try putting a shop vac hose in it and seal it up the best way you can and vacuum any excess oil out of the filter. Other than that... if everything is sealed up good, I dont know because i doubt you have two bad maf sensors.


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

Previous owner installed the K&N. But I put a brand new MAF on, not even reman. And then I got the lean codes. Well I've got the battery unhooked, if it comes back on I'll take it in and have it diagnosed.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Filter could have too much oil and making the MAF dirty. You could try some MAF cleaner and reclean the KNN and use just enough oil to make it turn red.

I'd then pull the battery before restarting the car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's possible you need a tune - MAF calibration.

Takes about 5 minutes with the right equipment.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

X-Ravin said:


> Previous owner installed the K&N. But I put a brand new MAF on, not even reman. And then I got the lean codes.


A few people have had intakes cause the lean code.


----------

